# Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze



## Skorpion1974 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal die Altarme der Donau verlassen und an der Drau/Dravka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze für 10 Tage mein Glück versuchen. 

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit diesem Gewässer? Gängigste/Fängigste Angelmethoden? 

Gruß
Skorpion


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*

Wer weiss hier was???


----------



## posengucker (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*

Hi,

Bekannter von mir kennt einen Guide von dort unten sehr gut.
Nähere Infos habe ich leider noch nicht bekommen, möchte aber heuer bzw. nächstes Jahr diesen Abschnitt befischen.

Nach den Erzählunngen soll es dort ganz toll sein.

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Bericht freuen.

lg
Werner


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*



posengucker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bekannter von mir kennt einen Guide von dort unten sehr gut.
> Nähere Infos habe ich leider noch nicht bekommen, möchte aber heuer bzw. nächstes Jahr diesen Abschnitt befischen.
> ...


 
Ok, ich werde darüber berichten. Ich bin vom 21.-30.05. dort und gebe mein Bestes!


----------



## posengucker (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*

Hey super,

freu mich schon drauf.

lg
Werner


----------



## gismowolf (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*

Servus Werner und all!
Bin an der Drau ebenfalls sehr interessiert!!Dieser Flußabschnitt geistert mir schon einige Jahre im Kopf herum!!
Bin schon sehr neugierig auf den Bericht !! Wichtig wäre,ob es eine Motorzille und eine Unterkunft zu leistbaren Preisen in Flußnähe gibt!!


----------



## rob (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Servus Werner und all!
> Bin an der Drau ebenfalls sehr interessiert!!Dieser Flußabschnitt geistert mir schon einige Jahre im Kopf herum!!
> Bin schon sehr neugierig auf den Bericht !! Wichtig wäre,ob es eine Motorzille und eine Unterkunft zu leistbaren Preisen in Flußnähe gibt!!



wolfgang, das werden wir wohl gemeinsam antesten müssen:m.möchte auch schon lange dort fischen.
die natur und umfeld soll sehr wild sein!


bin ebenso auf deinen bericht gespannt!
lg rob


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*

ich melde mich hiermit offiziell aus meinem Urlaub an der Drava/Drau zurück. 
Meine persönliche Fangliste des Urlaubs:
- 1 Wels mit 30 Pfund
- 6 Zander zwischen 4 und 6 Pfund
- 3 Karpfen zwischen 4 und 10 Pfund
- 1 Wasserschildkröte
- 1 Wasserschlange
- ca. 500 erlegte Stechmücken

Ich habe die Hälfte des Urlaubs am Totarm der Drava in Mailatpuszta geangelt. Ein schönes stehendes Gewässer. Due Drau selbst ist der Hammer. Ich kann hierzu nur eines sagen: ein Gewässer zum Fürchten, welches mit vollem Respekt behandelt werden sollte. Eine Natur, die sich unsereins kaum noch vorstellen kann. Es erinnert teilweise schon an Urwald, was umlängs der Drava wächst..man fühlt sich absolut fernab von jeglicher Zivilisation. Fängig ist das Gewässer ohne Ende, aber nehmt Euch in Acht. Ich würde da nicht allzu viel Bier oder sonst was Alkoholisches trinken, wenn ich dort angle. Vom Boot aus sowieso nicht, vom Ufer aus auch nicht. Rutschst Du einmal blöd aus und fällst rein....mach Dir keine Gedanken mehr, wie Du da rauskommst - Du wirst nie mehr rauskommen...

Ein Wahnsinnsgewässer mit unglaublichem Fischreichtum und unberührter Natur. Nehmt Euch besser einen Guide mit beim ersten Mal, sonst klappt das nicht. Unser Guide musste einmal seine 100-er (!!!!)-Schnur kappen, weil er dem Fisch (Wels) nicht Herr wurde. Ich will nicht wissen, wie groß der war. Tipp für den Totarm der Drava in Mailatpuszta: Nachtangeln bringt mehr Erfolg - egal auf was!

Ich wünsche allen, die dorthin wollen, viel Erfolg! Ich bin nächstes Jahr im Mai auf jeden Fall wieder dort. Sowas findet man hier nirgends...

Gruß
Hechtangler

PS: wer eine Unterkunft (ganzes Haus für bis zu 8 Personen) direkt am Totarm (knapp 30 Meter Entfernung) buchen möchte, bitte melden. Wir haben hierfür 5.000 Forint pro Tag (20 Euro) für das ganze Haus gezahlt. Habe dem Besitzer versprochen, Mundpropaganda in Deútschland zu machen, denn er selber kann sich Werbung nicht leisten. Das Haus war aber wirklich gut und voll ausgestattet. Auf Anfrage kriegt Ihr die Adresse des Besitzers. Bitte direkt an kay.amstadt@web.de


----------



## sa-s (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*

Hallo Hechtangler,

danke für Deinen schönen Bericht, was ist denn so gefährlich an der Drau? Auf was muss man denn besonders achten?

Schöne Grüsse

Sepp


----------



## gismowolf (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*

Servus Hecht974!
Petri zu Deinen Fängen und danke für Deinen Bericht!Nachdem Du Forint angeführt hast,nehme ich an,daß Du an der ungarischen Seite(linkes Ufer) der Drau geangelt hast!??Wie heißt der Ziel-Ort und der nächste größere Ort?(zwecks Suche auf der Karte).Wichtigste Frage : Gibt es dort ein Fischerboot mit Außenbordmotor zu mieten?
Weiteres per E-Mail!


----------



## posengucker (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*

Hallo Hechtangler,

Danke für deinen Bericht und dickes Petri zu den tollen Fängen.

lg
Werner


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*



gismowolf schrieb:


> Servus Hecht974!
> Petri zu Deinen Fängen und danke für Deinen Bericht!Nachdem Du Forint angeführt hast,nehme ich an,daß Du an der ungarischen Seite(linkes Ufer) der Drau geangelt hast!??Wie heißt der Ziel-Ort und der nächste größere Ort?(zwecks Suche auf der Karte).Wichtigste Frage : Gibt es dort ein Fischerboot mit Außenbordmotor zu mieten?
> Weiteres per E-Mail!


 
Ja, ich habe auf der ungarischen Seite geangelt. Wenn Du die Ungarnkarte aufschlägst, dann ist der Ort, bzw. das Gebiet unter dem Namen Maijlátpuszta zu finden. Das ist keine Stadt, sondern eher ein Gebiet. Der nächstgrößere Ort heisst Sellye...von dort aus wanderst Du mit Deinem Finger einfach weiter nach unten.

Es gibt Fischerboote zu mieten, ja. Ich selbst habe vom Ufer aus geangelt, der Fluss war mir für´s Boot zu heftig.


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*



sa-s schrieb:


> Hallo Hechtangler,
> 
> danke für Deinen schönen Bericht, was ist denn so gefährlich an der Drau? Auf was muss man denn besonders achten?
> 
> ...


 
Der Fluss ist meistens zwischen 4 und 12 Metern tief und trotz der doch recht "glatten" Oberfläche, fließt er mit einer Gewalt, die man sich kaum vorstellen kann. nAchte einfach darauf, dass Du nüchtern angelst und nicht ins Wasser fällst. Wenn Du vom Boot aus angeln willst, geh beim ersten Mal mit einem Einheimischen raus. Der kennt die gefährlichsten Stellen, bzw. die ungefährlichsten Wege.


----------



## Thomas090883 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich war vor 2 Jahren in Dunasedge (o.ä.) an der Donau angeln, wo auch eine gewaltige Strömung war.

Nun zur Frage: mal davon ab, dass ich darauf überhaupt nicht vorbereitet war ist mir auch nichts eingefallen wie es sich in solch einer harten Strömung vernünftig angeln ließe.
Ich habe mit Grundruten und 250 gramm Blei 2 Meter vom Ufer entfernt gefischt.
Weiter ging garnicht.
Kunstköder ging schonmal garnicht, die musste man sonst vom Ufergehölz wieder abfummeln.

Hab auch keinen weiter gesehen der dort auf was großes aus war, lediglich Stipper die massig Brassen geangelt haben.
Mein einziger Erfolg, bis auf ein paar Brassen war ein 40 cm Forellenbarsch, was für mich auch eine Erweiterung war.

Also, wie stellt man es am besten an, wollen dort nochmal hin und gezielt auf Waller, Stör und Zander fischen.


----------



## rob (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Drau/Drâvka an der ungarisch-kroatischen Grenze*

servus!
was thomas schreibt würd mich auch interessieren!

danke dir für deinen bericht.scheint noch abenteuer pur zu sein.
hast du noch einige bilder für uns?

lg aus wien
rob


----------

